# 1.76 Gallon jar "aquarium" (newbie warning)



## krazykat (Sep 7, 2008)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

RKbusy said:


> Hello, I've started this tiny little 1.76 gallon aquarium/jar.
> I'll admit, I'm a complete newb and was initially posting for advice on my usual forum (a rat forum... so... not much help).
> 
> Right now, I have java fern and java moss in it (only things I figured I _couldn't_ kill). There's a Marineland Shatterproof heater (keeps temp at 78 F) and an Elite Mini Submergeable filter going.
> ...



Dude that looks pretty awesome.. would be a nice nightlight too!
You should switch the 60wt bulb out for one of those CFL daylight energy saving bulbs.. will help out alot.. but you're not really keeping anything that needs much light... 

moss balls are just some sort of algae i believe..? no need to cycle the jar.. if the moss/fern are still alive.. the moss balls will be fine also.

Looks good!! i like it

you can try to tie the moss to the stick so it's not so loose looking


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to TPT!
Looks really cool! Just for a heads up though, if the java fern's rhiozome is buryed in the subtrate, it will rought and the plant will die. The rhiozome needs to be above the subtrate or attached to driftwood or rock. Just a heads up! Good start though!

Regards,


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to TPT:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Very nice looks like you have been doing some reading. Mini Elite that is a nice little filter!!! 
Fish wise. After it cycles you could add a Betta or a few cherry shrimp. Cycling is really the key see if you can find someone or a local fish store that you can get some mulm from. But be choosy and make sure the tank is healthy or just wait. I love nano tanks!!!


----------



## RKbusy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses! I love my 'jar-quarium'!

Gah! After googling "rhiozome", I found out that it's the horizontal green part the leaves are growing out of! I _totally_ have that buried! Now I want to rush home and go rescue it >.< Thanks for that little tip!

I should be getting my moss balls either tonight or tomorrow ^_^. Glad I can put them in right away!

I have some of those spirally 'daylight saving bulbs'! I'm guessing how long the lamp is on isn't important? Because they can survive in low lights? 

Kinda actually like how the moss is all loose and floaty >.< Would it grow better if it was tied to the branch? What should I use? Would normal sewing thread do?

Lastly... I'm trying to stay away from adding fish/shrimp right now. The concept of cycling - honestly - makes my head swim! XD Besides which, I don't know anyone who has a fish tank with real plants in it. I've been reading up about fishless cycling, and I think I'm going to go with the ammonia method. Or maybe the cocktail shrimp method (though I'd prefer not to...), or the fish food method?! @[email protected] See how my head spins!


----------



## doggyhog (Oct 7, 2009)

Oohh wow!!! I love it!!!!!!!!! 

What is your water change schedule? What percent do you change how often?


----------



## RKbusy (Nov 19, 2009)

It's only been set up for 8 days! As for water change, I'd read about 50% change every week, but that's IF you have a betta in a tank about my size. I figured, since I DON'T have anything in it, I could probably go 2 weeks, or maybe even longer without changing the water.

In addition, I'd read that you're not supposed to do water changes at all if you're trying to cycle the tank... so... I'm open to suggestions? :icon_redf


----------



## honeythorn (Apr 17, 2006)

For the love of god please do *not* add a betta to that. It's lovely but has absolutely no swimming space for a betta who require at least 5 gallons for a safe to manage tank. Even filtered, the ammonia would shoot through the roof on a reqular basis and you'd have to change the water every day which is stressful for bettas. 

You could get away with a couple of nice shrimp in it if you must have something living.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Shrimp would look fantastic!


----------



## RKbusy (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't want a betta anyway, so don't worry! Just using that as a point of reference, from another site. Still not even sure if I'll put anything else in it at all... except for the moss balls (which still aren't here! GAHHH!)

So is a 50% water change every 2 weeks okay then? Still can't find 100% ammonia... but I sure as hell can get myself some raw shrimp... >.<

Again, thanks for the advice...

p.s. I think... algae is starting to grow!


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

throw an oto in there


----------



## honeythorn (Apr 17, 2006)

What about keeping one of those Triops in it? Just as an alternative to shrimp perhaps?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

redman88 said:


> throw an oto in there


The tank is too small for Oto's. The only agae eater you could add in this size tank would probably be shrimp.

Regards,


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Sooner or later the shrimp addition will bite LOL :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

As far as cycling it, don't use a live fish to do so! Really the easiest way is to just 'feed' it every couple of days with a tiny bit of fish food, as though you had a fish in there. That will get your cycle going. You can do water changes during a cycle, just don't do huge ones or you are basically starting over.

I agree with not putting a betta in that, it would be just like keeping goldfish in a small bowl--not enough room to swim and hard to keep the water clean enough. I don't know that you could really keep any fish in it, but shrimp or snails would probably be ok.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Check out this tank, personally I love this little setup and even a gold bee!!!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/92771-pickle-jar-nightlight-pico.html


----------



## RKbusy (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh wow! That pickle jar nightlight thing is amazing! >.< And that rock is... wow! I'm guessing that's a special sort of rock for aquariums... pooyee...

I WAS sort of contemplating 2 or 3 cherry shrimp, because there's a guy on my local kijiji selling them in batches! And they look beautiful, what with their bright red colour!

Again, this will have to come after the cycling thing. Would anyone recommend the half a raw shrimp method instead? LOL. Because I purposely went out and bought some shrimp today! Also contacted a med-student/friend of mine to see if she can get me some pure ammonia...

----- edit -----
Just noticed the status under my user name is "algae grower"! o___O And it's soooo true! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe the rock is called Lace and it is a fairly common and inexpensive rock. I buy it all the time at the rock yard. People on here sell it frequently. Cherry shrimp would be great in there, talk about pooping!!!! Eye Candy. FWIW shrimp are extremely sensitive creatures so make sure and get totally through your cycle. But once you do they are real hearty. Keep up with your water changes and watch your numbers and they are good to go. Oh boil any rock prior to placing in the tank. Some rocks will effect you GH, KH etc. Rocks that contain small amounts of copper will wipe out a shrimp tank. So read on the shrimp forum and/or ask what rocks are safe!!!!


----------



## RKbusy (Nov 19, 2009)

Still no shrimp or fish... but... ^_^ I got the moss balls! OMG! They're sooooo cute... is that weird? That I think they're cute?

And it's so WEIRD how they hold so much water... I read that you weren't supposed to add water from a pet store to your own tank, so I was trying to gently squeeze some water out of them... and OMG... I was afraid by the time I was done, they'd be dead! So... still waterlogged, I added them to my jar!










One of them (the smaller one) has a brownish side >.< I have it facing sideways, and hopefully it'll get better 

I've... actually *cough* um... named one of them... 
The poor little one is called Elliot. 
Haven't thought of a name for the big one yet... but... I think my rats are going to start getting jealous!

And yes, I boiled that rock before putting it in. And since it's not greenish, I'm going to guess there's no copper in it? Can anyone ID it?


----------

